# Easiest way to attenuate tweeter volume level?



## woofpup (Aug 11, 2000)

I recently installed Infinity Kappa 60.5cs speakers in my MkIV and they're perfect for my needs. However, the crossovers don't have the ability to reduce tweeter level and I'm finding they're too loud relative to the woofers.
I'm using my head unit's 5-band EQ to reduce the treble above around 3.5kHz (which is the crossover point for the tweeters), but I'd prefer to do it via other means.
Does anyone know if there are premade attenuator circuits for this purpose? Otherwise, should I look at specific brands/types of resistors to use for making my own circuit?
I found this webpage for calculating the values of the resistors, so at least that's made easy, but I don't know what resistors to look for (so I don't degrade quality):
http://www.carstereo.com/help/Articles.cfm?id=18
(the image doesn't show up, but it can be seen here: http://www.carstereo.com/Images/Lpad.gif )


----------



## n1mr0d (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Easiest way to attenuate tweeter volume level? (woofpup)*

find somewhere to order reeeealy low tolerance resistors...high quality crossovers with tweeter attenuation have like 1% resistors. radioshack is probably at best 5%.


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Easiest way to attenuate tweeter volume level? (woofpup)*

A resistor is the easiest way, though tolerance is not nearly as important as wattage. You cannot simply put a 1/4 or 1/2 watt resistor on a speaker (even a tweeter) and have it last, it will burn up. Generally, passive crossovers use sandcast resistors that are between 10 and 25 watts and I would try about a 2 or 4 ohm value. This is one of those trial and error cases and you may have to try several values to get it where you want. A good source is Madisound at http://www.madisound.com/


----------



## woofpup (Aug 11, 2000)

*Re: Easiest way to attenuate tweeter volume level? (vedubau)*

Thanks for the info and website link... Sandcast resistor - got it. I had noticed before that crossovers seemed to use ceramic-like resistors.


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Easiest way to attenuate tweeter volume level? (woofpup)*

looking at the passive x-over that came with my components (don't use it cause i have an audio control 4xs to actively cross it over) the input line for the tweet passes through the selector for 0 dB, -3 dB, and -6 dB. here's how it goes:
0 dB = 4 ohm 5 watt resistor AND a small ceramic disc capacitor.
-3 dB = 3 ohm 5 watt resistor
-6 dB = 6 ohm 5 watt resistor
after it passes through the appropriate section from above, it goes through a 2.7 uF 100 volt capacitor which is the high pass filter. the signal then goes to the positive output to the tweet.
you can also try parts express for the resistors:
http://www.partsexpress.com/we...c=ASC


----------



## 83 Rabbit GTI (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Easiest way to attenuate tweeter volume level? (woofpup)*

Don't just put a resistor in line with the tweeter. This is a poor, poor way to attenuate the tweeter as it plays havoc with the impedence curves. Most passive crossovers with attenuation circuits use an "L pad" configuration that maintains the uniform impedence curve. A single resistor will attenuate the tweeter but degrade the sound quality. The simplest way to do what you want to do is buy two L pad attenuators. These come in 4 ohm and 8 ohm flavors. They are very inexpensive and will do the job of mainataining the proper impedence. For further info you could research passive crossover design on the web. These sites are very good and will explain all the inter-relationships presented by passive crossover design. Crossover design with proper impedence compensation for the drivers will make or break the performance of a speaker system. In fact, the crossover design is actually more important than the quality of the drivers, all other things being equal.


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Easiest way to attenuate tweeter volume level? (83 Rabbit GTI)*

You are right...an L-pad is better and easier when installed after the filter. But I prefer to install a good non-inductive resistor prior to the high-pass filter section of a crossover. Some crossovers have a resistor on-board (prior to the filter) for this purpose, and one just needs to change the value to suit their taste. If you drop the signal prior to filtering, you will not have a negative effect on sound quality. 



_Modified by vedubau at 9:23 PM 5-3-2004_


----------



## JEATER (Dec 12, 2003)

the infinity XO has a flat response or a contour its a little jumper with 3 pins read the manual i dont have my set anymore to take pics sorry.


----------



## woofpup (Aug 11, 2000)

*Re: (JEATER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEATER* »_the infinity XO has a flat response or a contour its a little jumper with 3 pins read the manual i dont have my set anymore to take pics sorry.

Thanks; I was just chatting with Infinity's tech support team yesterday about that jumper. I had set it to flat on all of my crossovers because the instructions said the "custom contour" position increases treble and bass (or reduces midrange), which makes no sense to me. The technician said it actually attenuates the tweeter level and boosts midrange "for more midbass extension". I'm going to play with both positions and see which I prefer.


_Modified by woofpup at 11:10 AM 5-4-2004_


----------



## XTReme (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Easiest way to attenuate tweeter volume level? (83 Rabbit GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83 Rabbit GTI* »_Don't just put a resistor in line with the tweeter. This is a poor, poor way to attenuate the tweeter as it plays havoc with the impedance curves. 

83 Rabbit GTI is absolutely correct... If you simply throw in a resistor you impedance curve will change your X-Over points and degrade your over all sound (and probably NOT for the best). L pads are the easiest way out for you. However, if you decide to use just the resistors then also read on Zobel Networks and how you will need to incorporate this in... 
There are basically two types of X-Over designs Butter Worth and LinkWitz Riley (you may want to read up on these) manufactures will incorporate Zobel networks with both designs (on the high $$ X-Overs) to compensate the for Impedance curve..
The L-Pad by design will not throw your impedance curve off nearly as much. Hence the ease of use, plus you will have the ability to make adjustments to the out put volume of the tweeter(s) on the fly 


_Modified by XTReme at 9:25 AM 5-4-2004_


----------



## jditmer0 (May 5, 2016)

*L-Pad*

Where are you guys buying these 4 Ohm L-Pads from? I've read that if you use a 8 ohm L-pad with a 4 Ohm tweeter, the crossover frequency outputting from the passive crossover box will change, thus will not be the same as your mid driver anymore (not good). I'm tempted to just buy an 8 ohm L-pad anyways though because I can't find 4 Ohm ones... anybody know where the 4 Ohm ones are being sold? I can't believe I even see 8 Ohm L-Pads considering they don't even sell 8 Ohm car amplifiers. They must be making these 8 Ohm ones for home speaker systems.


----------

